# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Buying] Buying NA/EU/JP/OCE FFXIV Gil For All Servers / Looking For Providers

## Large Sells

*Why You Should Sell For Us ?*__
*1**.* *Good & Fair Prices
*
*2**.** Many Demands On Many Servers
*
*3**.** Fast Payments / Instant*

*4**.* *Online Most Of Time For Taking Stocks

**Payment Methods: PayPal & Skrill & WMZ & Crypto**

Talk Me On Skype & Discord To Ask About Prices & Demands Available
*
*& What Payment Methods We Accept At The Moment

**ADD MY SKYPE BY CLICKING HERE**
**&
**ADD NOT WORK ? CHAT ME ON SKYPE BY CLICKING HERE
*

*Skype: Live:LargeSells**
*
*Discord: LargeSeLLs#7167
*_DiscID: 321388776200994816

Alt.Discord: LARGESELLS#3659
Alt.DiscID: 1051631007532589098_*

**Make Sure Always My Discord Full Name Is Exactly Correct
And All The (L) In CAPS/Capital Letters To Avoid Any Discord Impostors/Scammers
* I Never Send Add Requests To Others, You Who Should Send Me Add Request By Copy & Paste My Discord/Skype
* Can Always Ask PM On Site To Make Sure Its Me
**
**Note: To Avoid Skype Impostors/Scammers Add My Skype Directly From My Skype Button/Link
Or Make Sure It's Exactly My Skype Username/ID From Inside The Skype Contact Profile Page*

----------


## TRUMPBOOSTING.COM

trusted++
recomend! fast and good <3

----------


## Oxis

Sold 50m gils. Fast payment.

----------


## besukhov

Good trader, trustworthy I will be trading much more with him in future

----------


## foreluney1

Looking to sell on leviathan

----------


## SullyDo

Amazing guy, good trade and fast payment!

----------


## mongerr

talking with you on discord

----------


## laharyth

Great trader, instant payment.

----------

